
Tips for Writing Copy for your Website - danw
http://www.barenakedapp.com/the-text/writing-copy-for-the-website
======
danielha
This part is actually quite nontrivial, I found. I have a text file full of
headlines, or copywriting, even though we're not quite at the point to use
them just yet. It's mostly for us; I add to the list constantly, attempting to
sell the project to myself every time, as if I was a user. When it seems too
hard to describe it in such a way, it's a flag suggesting we might want to
refocus.

------
yaacovtp
Also check out <http://copyblogger.com,> The Ultimate Sales Letter by Dan
Kennedy and Triggers by Joe Sugarman.

